# Underage Drinking



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

Should this announcement be of concern?

I am obviously not law enforcement, but I came across this announcement on Craigslist and was a little startled.

http://boston.craigslist.org/act/159093908.html

This is advertising a poker event to be held by high school students this upcoming Saturday. Now while illegal gambling is a concern, it also mentioned there being a bar and anyone could basically come and drink. Aside from feeling like a snitch, i figured i'd run it by you officers to see what you thought in regards to any attention it may merit.

Thanks,
Concerned


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Everyone "flag" it as "prohibited"...maybe they'll figure it out.


Not much anyone can do Akman. Just complain to the website and maybe they'll do something about it and possibly screen their listings more. If all else fails, if you are concerned, call the local PD, they won't mind. They'd appreciate the help!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Akman75,
What kind of cheese would you like, limberger or chedder? Squeek, squeek. SNITCH!!


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

akman75 said:


> Should this announcement be of concern?
> 
> I am obviously not law enforcement, but I came across this announcement on Craigslist and was a little startled.
> 
> ...


No mention of any alcohol.....could be and most likely will be soft drinks.

The gambling matter is of no concern if no money is concerned.

Do you really think that anyone in control of a school is going to allow a real gambling operation and an alcohol bar to be run on school grounds.....let alone advertise it in a public forum? True that stranger things do and have happened, but I have my doubts.


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

I'd like to know where in that link it indicates that their event is being hosted by a high school? I am sure "there will be a bar" means a soda bar. Nice to know that common sense isn't a requirement to be in law enforcement.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It says "NO cops" I think Akman75 may be right about the underage drinking part. It is sort of a duh that they are not talking about soda. I dont think if it was "soda" the person posting was talking about. Why would they say there will be a bar. If you were a highschool student (one that didn't break the law) wouldn't you say drinks will be served or something along those lines. We were (some of us still are) young you cant imagine a buch of kid sitting around playing poker and having a few beers? Come on guys think!!

-Akman as for what to do, that is compleatly up to you. If you wish to contact your local PD than do so if it will make ou feel better. Though no one likes a snich when it comes to the safety of people a snitch is a good thing. You never know one of these kids could get drunk and hit a pole on the way home. 

Just rember one thing if you tell ther police and they go there and find nothing you are going to look like a Major Ass.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

too late he already does....


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

Buford T said:


> too late he already does....


Buford,
Thank you for your thrid grade response. Do you know when recess is? :moon:


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

right after lunch, fuck stick. Guess what's on the menu? (Hint, rats and mice love it.)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Buford T said:


> right after lunch, fuck stick. Guess what's on the menu? (Hint, rats and mice love it.)


Wow was that response really that necessary? :blink:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Cops calling people snitches?

what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

HAHAHAHA.. Buford, we have a little temper don't we. Count to ten buddy. It will be o k. :321: :flipoff:


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, with all the stop snitchin t-shirts, and overall mentality that has taken over boston and lead to unsolved murders and uncontrolled violence I'm definately not going to argue with telling police about this event. If you have a genuine concern and feel you have a moral obligation to 'leak' the information to police then fk it. Better than say, losin your friend in a car accident because he hit the bar at some for-profit highschool kids poker party. Either decision isn't likely to ruin your life.


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

I was more interested in seeing officers opinions on whether or not this would merit any attention. Its interesting though. Do you call individuals snitches that come in to report crime in their neighborhood. Its no wonder that community policing is as difficult as it is. Your blatant attitudes of shunning those that come forward leaves no wonder as to why the community and police relationship is as marred as it currently is.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

HAHAHA.... Fuck stick...... that's great.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Akman: what exactly were you looking for in the "activity partners" section???????????

Looks like Akman has more time than friends!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> HAHAHA.... Fuck stick...... that's great.


That was insightful, Jason. Thanks so much.

I have to agree here that these kids will not all be WALKING to this little event. Therefore some will be driving. Drunk driving. If "snitching" saves me from knocking on another parent's door at 0230, I'm all for it.

If the kids are dumb enough to post it on "Craig's list" then screw 'em anyway.

What would I do? Anonymously send the post to a newspaper. They will do more to shut down the event than police. How? by embarrassing the event's hosts. I did not read it, but it must be at someone's home, or a local legion hall, whichever.

All of you with the "rat" comments...grow up.

:sb:


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

actually it doesn't state a location..... thanks for the insight


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

akman75 said:


> I was more interested in seeing officers opinions on whether or not this would merit any attention. Its interesting though. Do you call individuals snitches that come in to report crime in their neighborhood. Its no wonder that community policing is as difficult as it is. Your blatant attitudes of shunning those that come forward leaves no wonder as to why the community and police relationship is as marred as it currently is.


easy there. some of these guys are nothing but wannabee's. It makes me laugh when they come out and try making fun of people when they can't even get on the job themselves.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

94c said:


> some of these guys are nothing but wannabee's.


there was a kid i went to HS w/ who wanted to be a PO but the life of the party at the same time, so he used to go to parties and then when he was leaving in his car he would call the pd in the town where the party was located.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> there was a kid i went to HS w/ who wanted to be a PO but the life of the party at the same time, so he used to go to parties and then when he was leaving in his car he would call the pd in the town where the party was located.


In that case I would have to agree that he is a RAT. A rat has nothing to do with what's right or wrong. It's behaving like one that is the issue.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Date: 2006-05-09, 3:04PM EDT

*This posting has been removed by craigslist community.*

159093908


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

94c said:


> easy there. some of these guys are nothing but wannabee's. It makes me laugh when they come out and try making fun of people when they can't even get on the job themselves.


Understood. I do appreciate the "real" officer's opinions on this matter. It would be nice if the site could identify those that are real officers versus the wannabes.


----------

